# Ez Pass



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, we've finally decided to join the 21st century, and are getting an EZ Pass to use on toll roads and bridges. It should save a lot of time when traveling. My DH asked me to inquire though, as to whether you can use it when towing? I think the application says you can't, but I'm pretty sure I saw a camper go through the Fast Lane last time we were on the Mass Pike. Just wondering...









Sally


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You can in NJ. Years ago you could not towing on the Garden State Pkwy, you can now.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I use the high speed lanes when ever possible....I don't know if I am allowed to or not but I haven't been chased down and pulled over...........yet!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I called EZ Pass and once you register you can add the vehicle in your online profile. I tried to do it over the phone and they would not do it.

Just got to http://www.ezpass.com

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

We have the Fast Lane from Mass Pike (same thing and reciprocates with EZ Pass).
I tow 3 different trailers through toll booths in Mass fairly regularly with no problem. The Outback followed me through tolls in 4 states so far without trouble. Your axles are automatically counted and your account is charged accordingly.

Welcome to the 21st. century!

Steve


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I called last year and tried to get them to add the Outback on to my account. They told me that trailers with double axles have to be on a commercial account and offered to change my account over. But... the cost was much higher for each toll. This information actually came from a supervisor there who called me back after an underling had already added the camper to my account.
So, your best bet is to call them and ask. Oh, and let me know if they changed their policy this year. It's a real PITA to have to pull the transceiver off the windshield when towing.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On commercial trucks they register the tractor. I had a different trailer every day. I have 2 car trailers, went thru e z pass with both, they count the axles and bill you accordingly. If it reads go, go. If it does not then check. I would try it once first.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

In VA we have the SmartTAG program which accepts EZ-PASS and the toll booth collectors have all told me the same thing, pull on through and the technology will do the work.

I have not added my camper to my account I just drive through as instructed. I have also contacted a higher authority than just the toll booth collector and they offered the same advice.

Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have not added the camper to the account, but have towed it on the NJ Turnpike, the Garden State Pkwy, the NYS Thruway, the George Washington Brigde, the Tappen Zee Bridge, and even the Throgs Neck, and White Stone Bridges and used the EZPass everytime. Never had a problem. The axles get counted and my account is billed appropriately.

Tim

Oh yeah, I even used it on a few toll roads up in MA, and I think NH a few years ago. As long as EZPass is accepted, I use it. If a problem arises, I will take care of it later. They are usually pretty good about stuff like that. Had one occasion when the tag in the wife's car wasn't working properly, and we got 4 tickets from NYS Thruway for toll jumping. I calle them, gave them EZ Pass account#, and the tag #, they vacated the tickets, and deducted the tolls from the account.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Move out to the Great Northwest!!! There are no tolls!!!!!

Sorry just had to rub it in a little!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Andy,

I feel those tolls in the pocket every week, $15 just in tolls!!! Fortunately a new road was built so my wife no longer has to pay tolls, but up until about 4 months ago we were spending about $100-$125 in tolls per month!!!

Jason


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

with my current tag in NY, I have to go through a manned booth with the EZPASS when towing, and they punch in the code or whatever, and I go through when I have the trailer. They are sending me an additional tag setup for the double axle...so when I am towing I use that tag, otherwise I use my original... this was the suggestion of the person at EZ-PASS that i talked to.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> Andy,
> 
> I feel those tolls in the pocket every week, $15 just in tolls!!! Jason
> [snapback]40815[/snapback]​


I measure costs like that in terms of Chipotles. That's three Chipotles a week!

Randy


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Can someone explain the idea behind counting axles?

Me and my little 23rs has four axles so we pay more than a huge (and heavy) motorhome that has three. Is that right?

drifter


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Depends on the individual toll road/bridge, but usually, the tolls are based the number of axles, and the type of vehicle. As an example, follow the link to the NJ Turnpike Authority vehicle class definitions. Like I said, each road is different, but they all follow similar guidelines. As you can see, the class A with 3 axles would be considered a class 3 bus, and your TV/TT combination is a class 4 Truck, and you would pay more for the same distance traveled.

A quick check of the NYS Thruway Authority shows a bit more complicated, but similar system. NY uses a axle count/vehicle height classification system. Your TV/TT combination would be classified as a 4H (4 axle higher then 7'6"), and the class A would be a 3H (3 axle higher then 7'6"). Again, you would pay more. Sorry.

Tim


----------

